
Ask HN: Has anyone been through the process of fluxifying their React codebase? - felipellrocha
Our React codebase is not very fluxy. What were some of the challenges you ran through? What approaches did you take?
======
psawaya
Going through this now. It's worth highlighting that Flux is just one pattern
for centralized state management in React. I see a lot of new projects being
built on Redux, and Redux is (technically) not Flux:
[http://redux.js.org/docs/introduction/PriorArt.html](http://redux.js.org/docs/introduction/PriorArt.html)

If you do decide to go the Redux route, I recommend taking a look at redux-
form: [https://github.com/erikras/redux-
form](https://github.com/erikras/redux-form), as complicated form logic is one
of the biggest reasons for us to work on a centralized state store.

